# مراكز تعطى دورات فى الروبوت



## eng_eslamabdo (22 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

اريد معرفه مراكز لتعليم كيفيه صناعة الروبوت وعنوانها​ 


وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## على اللول (4 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

هناك مراكز فى مصر تعطى دورات فى كيفيه برمجه وعمل مهمات بالروبوت
وليس تصنيعها


----------



## asmaa rady (16 أغسطس 2010)

انا طالبه بكالريوس هندسه الكترونيات واتصالات و جزء من مشروع تخرجى عن روبوت يتحرك فى three dimentions واريد المساعد كيف ابدا فالمشروع؟


----------



## asmaa rady (16 أغسطس 2010)

*Xxxx*

انا طالبه ببكالريوس هندسه الالكترونيات واتصالات
وجزء من مشروع تخرجى عن روبوت يتحرك فى Three dimentions
واريد ان اعرف كيف ابدا؟؟
وما الابحاث والواجب على ان اتجه اليها 

وشكرا جزيلا على المشاركه


----------



## زرقة السماء (17 أغسطس 2010)

asmaa rady قال:


> انا طالبه ببكالريوس هندسه الالكترونيات واتصالات
> وجزء من مشروع تخرجى عن روبوت يتحرك فى three dimentions
> واريد ان اعرف كيف ابدا؟؟
> وما الابحاث والواجب على ان اتجه اليها
> ...



السلام عليكم 

مرحبا اختى اسماء هنالك انواع مختلفة للربوتات الثلاثية الابعاد لذلك يجب عليك في البداية معرفة نوع الربوت الذي ستصميمينة و البحث عن المزيد عن المعلومات حولة .. كما يختلف عدد المحركات المستخدمة وفقا لاختلاف نوع الربوت و المهمة الموكل بها و لكنها لا تقل عن محركين كحد أدني ...

كما حاولي وضع تصميم و محاكة للربوت في احد برامج المحاكاة ا كالمتلاب او السوليد ورك او الأدم فذلك سيساعدك جدا. 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله .


----------



## mustafamogh (20 أغسطس 2010)

ارجو التعريف قليلا عن صوبة الرجال الشبيهين ب مشي الانسان ولماذا لم يشهد هذا القرن رجل يشبه مشي الانسان


----------

